# New Schwinn Sierra Decals Available



## momo608 (Mar 13, 2016)

Here is the latest offering from Bicyclebones for the 1977 Schwinn Sierra in waterslide. He also has the correct SCHWINN down tube decals for these bikes. I made a small run of the vinyl black and chrome decals for the chrome forks if you need those. 

Dan has been a huge help to me over the past year or so making the 1980 to 82 full sets for the Continentals and the 1961 thru the late 60's seat tube decals, two styles, for the Continentals and Sierra.  

The Schwinn lightweight fanatic does not have a better friend than Dan at Bicyclebones. Please support Dan in his efforts to keep the good things coming. 

Remember, only Bicyclebones sells high quality official Schwinn Approved reproduction decals.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Mar 14, 2016)

He has been great at reproducing the hard to get decals. Just need to get the 78-79 Continental decals done....


----------



## momo608 (Mar 14, 2016)

I know you have been wanting those and have a set to copy. As you know the 80 to 82's are slow sellers so these probably would be too. Dan is weary on investing in bad selling decals. Why not put up a post proposing to get them made here and on the SBF and let's see if we can get some commitments to buy, you know the drill. I don't need these but I'm good for a set to help out.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice,I will have to check out his offerings.


----------



## bikefan (Jun 20, 2017)

momo608 said:


> Here is the latest offering from Bicyclebones for the 1977 Schwinn Sierra in waterslide. He also has the correct SCHWINN down tube decals for these bikes. I made a small run of the vinyl black and chrome decals for the chrome forks if you need those.
> 
> Dan has been a huge help to me over the past year or so making the 1980 to 82 full sets for the Continentals and the 1961 thru the late 60's seat tube decals, two styles, for the Continentals and Sierra.
> 
> ...



Do you still have the decals for the forks available?  I would be interested in some if you do.  Also, would you know of anyone else that has the correct down tube decal (white with black and chrome stripes at top and bottom), Bicyclebones has neither of these at present time.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 20, 2017)

bikefan said:


> Do you still have the decals for the forks available?  I would be interested in some if you do.  Also, would you know of anyone else that has the correct down tube decal (white with black and chrome stripes at top and bottom), Bicyclebones has neither of these at present time.



Yes I have some left, $12 shipped per pair


The down tube decals are standard decals for other models, he should have those. You can see my 77 Sierra in the restoration forum How to Show quality paint start to finish. See if that is what you are looking for.


----------

